# Motor City Apartment Rental



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Friends: I promise this is the LAST time I'm asking a question on apartment rentals here... 

I found what I think is an excellent place 2 blocks from MOE and it's big and nice 1 BR and not furnished but nearby all the eats and drinks and food and grocery and blah blah... and yes it is going for AED 75K including security deposit and broker fee... 

And EVERYONE here in my new co is telling me and asking why am I not moving to Motor City??? 

The sales staff men and women are ALL telling me they live there and I should check it out and come on down... even the HR Director has asked me... 

Am I missing something? Is there a good reason to move there? Any bars in hotels nearby? I do like to watch the tele in a nice bar and have a drink and something to eat and I'm just not finding out alot on google or doobizzle on what's nearby the tower apartments or compounds out there. 

I'd really rather live somewhere where there's people to congregate with instead'a going home alone and moping about the apartment without anywhere close by to go to. 

Thanks for taking a minute to respond! I have two more days to make up my mind on this... 

Tiger T


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Motor cities ok, but it is a bit far out. I reckon you'd be better off in Barsha (MOE) or Tecom anyways.

Just my 2pence worth


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I vote Barsha.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Personally I would prefer to stay in Al Barsha
BTW, 75K for a 1 bed in Barsha ? Unless the building is very good, I would say you can negotiate it southwards.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

No bars at Motor City itself. Nearest ones would be the Polo Club and Arabian Ranches Golf Course


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

As others have said not much at Motor City unless you want to go karting...

Loads more to do around Barsha and close to SZR and the Metro to get around town.

AED 75k for 1 bedroomed place is a lot for Barsha so presume its a v high end building.


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Yah well they started me in at 65K then mentioned the broker fee 5K then the security 5K and I said then it's 75K and they said o no sir... only 65K plus the 10 k and I said something under my breath... rental agents and realtors live is a different world of accounting than I do... 65 + 10 = 75 and that's that. 5K back after a year they said and I said yah right... sure... 

I work in Al Quoz #4 so the drive to the shop from home would be 10 minutes so that's nice... I'm told the same about drive to MC... but without bars/restaurants and so forth I'd be sorely missing my evening comradeship such as it is... and hanging in a pony racing bar sounds pricey... 

And yes it is a nice place... not worth the money but what is these days? And if I save 10-20K and move to someplace I don't have anything to do except a drive to go anywhere/everywhere especially after a snort in the bar then I'll not be a happy tiger... 

Tiger T


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Broker fee should only be dhs.3250 - 5% of the annual rental, as per RERA Regulations! If he is charging you more then he is not a trustworthy agent.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

and it is only paid for the first year - next year your rent will be just 65k (or less if prices drop).


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes Al Barsha is better, but 65K for a 1 bed is very expensive, even in a nice building like Saratoga. I'd investigate what is the deal with the 5K agent fee and 5K security deposit, the figures seem very high. Is this agent registered with RERA?


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Again my thanks and gratitude for some sharp folks here... no I did not know about the RERA gig but I have forwarded this info to my HR Director just now... I try very hard to not be a schmuck and that's not easy in a foreign land where I'm not sure of the rules... but that is why we are here! Helping a poor cowpoke/biker on the road is what I do as I have been that same biker/cowpoke for many long years... 

I have signed nothing and will get my very sweet and very tough sovietski HR Boss to investigate this matter further and already on doobizzle for spots over in motor city... 

I can always buy my own booze and ask mates over for a visit for tasty bbq from North Texas on my grill... I might not be so good lookin but I sure can cook... hope it would lead to some very naughty times with that good cooking and a very nice bottle of shiraz so maybe this posting will lead me to MC instead of MOE... 

Thanks again yall...

Tiger T


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yes Al Barsha is better, but 65K for a 1 bed is very expensive, even in a nice building like Saratoga. I'd investigate what is the deal with the 5K agent fee and 5K security deposit, the figures seem very high. Is this agent registered with RERA?


Just a quick note..............

5% fee is not determined by RERA, just the accepted market rate. A lot of agencies have a minimum 5000 aed fee.

The security deposit is determined by the Landlord, again not by RERA.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

If you enjoy going out I would definitely not recommend Motor City. I live near there and the highlight for me is the big Spinneys! I'd go to Al Barsha, Marina, Tecom or Downtown etc.


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Well this didn't sound so good. When the apartments are finished, my company is moving me to Motor City. Won't way where I will be working, but I fully understand why they are puting me up there.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

5k is the commision you would pay for a 100k apartment, bnot a 65k one. He is just trying to rip you off. Also it would have been worth it if he found you a place for 65k which would normally go for 80k. 

But I doubt its like that, I think he probably judged you were new to the UAE by some of your comments and is now trying to pull a fast one.

When I renting a small place in Abu Dhabi, the first few brokers all claimed minimum commison would be 5k even if the place was renting for 40k, then I found out quite a few others charging 5% or 3k.

At the end of the day i wouldnt pay 65k for a 1 bd in Barsha unless its very very good.


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's the deal friends... I turned down the MOE as my vicious HR Director was very suspicious of this entire deal and she referred me to a RERA Agent who just last night took me to MC and showed me several units and one of them very nice and very well furnished and very professional and an above-board deal and 55K and AC included for the 1 BR so the deal was done last night. 

My HR Lady is taking care of all paperwork and hopefully I can move in within 2-3-4 days and OUT of hotels!

Thanks again for all the notes on this one... and if anyone wants the name of the terrific lady from the Agency, send me a pm note and I'll be glad to pass on her info. 

Tiger T


----------

